# New Router table extension and Grripper..



## trog2233 (Feb 5, 2012)

Got the router table extension in my table saw finished. Just some MDF and some scraps laying around the shop. Turned out pretty level and solid. 6 coats of poly and nice and shiny. I will NEVER route MDF again though....wow that was terrible. Working on the fence tonight and will post some pics when I can of that.

Also got sick of ripping small strips on the table saw so instead of paying WAYY too much for one of those GRRippers I made one that works great in about 15 mins and out of scraps. Let me know what ya think.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man the router table looks terrific. The push block does too. The table should give yrs of service and the added top space should make your TS much more capable of sheet goods. Over all :thumbsup:

Did you seal the table top? 
edit, I missed the 6 coats poly part :smile:

What's next?

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks really nice....is that a 3650? Can I ask how you mounted the extension to the table?


----------



## trog2233 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks all.....my tablesaw is a Ridgid r4512. I just bolted it thru to the existing table on both sides. 

Here is my fence. Just finished. Still gotta add my port for dust collection on the back.


----------



## Kirch3333 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks great... this might be next on my to-do list... Do you leave your router mounted? I'd be afraid of sag occurring after a while


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That looks fabulous, and I love the Gripper. That fence looks like the one that Norm had designed for his router table..... I made one exactly like his for my router extension on my TS, and put the clamping board on the edge like you did. Are you going to finish it with something? Poly? what about the same stuff that you treat your saw table top with?

Fabian


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Sweet setup Trog, and beautiful execution.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice job indeed. Now that's something worth bragging about. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------

